# nike tw 2013 golf shoes



## hovis (Aug 30, 2012)

after my adidas adipures developed a leak i was given store credit to get some new shoes.  i decided to bite the bullet and shell out Â£140 on tiger woods new 2013 golf shoes.  before i go any further i would like to show my golf shoe history.

adidas 360's
FJ sports
NIKE TW 2010
Adidas adipures
nike lunar's

first impressions where a bit cheep looking.  i could instantly think of 2 golf courses that would not allow these shoes as they are carbon copies of a black pair of air max (minus the air bubble).    a little disheartened by the looks i tried them on.  i have recently said that IMO nike lunar's are unrivaled for comfort.  not any more.  if someone put these on your feet whilst blind folded you would never tell they where golf shoes.  comfortable would be a understatement.
i have played 4 rounds in these golf shoes.  the grip is top class as is the level of water proofing.  the studs and moulds never clogged up, not on one occasion.   my playing partners FJ my joys did after 3 holes.

having played 4 rounds in these shoes i can honestly say they are not just the best golf shoes i have owned, they are bar FAR the best i have owned.  i dont care what people say but when you've played a round of golf there's nothing like getting your trainers on to drive home...........i put my trainers on today and i felt worse off.

as for cleaning, they dont have and seams or stitching so a wet rag and warm water is a 30 seconds job.

to summerise, they dont look great but they perform great, feel great and easy to clean.  ok Â£140 is a lot for a golf shoe but when you have upwards of Â£800 sitting on your golf trolley its a small price to pay to have great comfort.  TOP JOB NIKE


----------



## Piece (Aug 30, 2012)

hovis said:



			after my adidas adipures developed a leak i was given store credit to get some new shoes.  i decided to bite the bullet and shell out Â£140 on tiger woods new 2013 golf shoes.  before i go any further i would like to show my golf shoe history.

adidas 360's
FJ sports
NIKE TW 2010
Adidas adipures
nike lunar's

first impressions where a bit cheep looking.  i could instantly think of 2 golf courses that would not allow these shoes as they are carbon copies of a black pair of air max (minus the air bubble).    a little disheartened by the looks i tried them on.  i have recently said that IMO nike lunar's are unrivaled for comfort.  not any more.  if someone put these on your feet whilst blind folded you would never tell they where golf shoes.  comfortable would be a understatement.
i have played 4 rounds in these golf shoes.  the grip is top class as is the level of water proofing.  the studs and moulds never clogged up, not on one occasion.   my playing partners FJ my joys did after 3 holes.

having played 4 rounds in these shoes i can honestly say they are not just the best golf shoes i have owned, they are bar FAR the best i have owned.  i dont care what people say but when you've played a round of golf there's nothing like getting your trainers on to drive home...........i put my trainers on today and i felt worse off.

as for cleaning, they dont have and seams or stitching so a wet rag and warm water is a 30 seconds job.

to summerise, they dont look great but they perform great, feel great and easy to clean.  ok Â£140 is a lot for a golf shoe but when you have upwards of Â£800 sitting on your golf trolley its a small price to pay to have great comfort.  TOP JOB NIKE
		
Click to expand...

I have used a pair for a couple of months now and agree with the above. I don't use my other shoes at all now (FootJoys).


----------



## triple_bogey (Sep 1, 2012)

100% agree with what you have mentioned except I absolutely love the look of them. Do you mean these are a carbon copy of the Nike Free Run's?.......as these look nothing like Air Max's.

I cannot praise these shoes enough. I played Ashton and Lea last week which was very soggy/muddy and wet. I mistakenly took the TW13's instead of my beater shoes. After a couple of baby wipes these are the results:






my review from a while back http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?42537-Nike-TW13-s-shoes............


----------



## hovis (Sep 1, 2012)

triple_bogey said:



			100% agree with what you have mentioned except I absolutely love the look of them. Do you mean these are a carbon copy of the Nike Free Run's?.......as these look nothing like Air Max's.

QUOTE]

i ment the rectro air max's that i had when i was a kid.
		
Click to expand...


----------

